# The differences between GIVERS and TAKERS



## Laela (Oct 13, 2009)

How can     you tell the difference between "Givers" and "Takers"? Here's a simple     listing.

Givers VS Takers


----------



## Laela (Oct 13, 2009)

) Givers provide and inject energy and enthusiasm.

        2) Givers are positive thinkers with a vision for the future.

        3) Givers have a capacity for risk, pain and enduring through the long haul.

        4) Givers uphold, encourage and support others.

        5) Givers trust leaders.

        6) Givers are committed and accustomed to sacrifice, sometimes great sacrifice.

        7) Givers are able to spot needs and fill them.

        8) Givers require minimum support for maximum effectiveness.

        9) Givers reciprocate trust and confidence.

        10) Givers respect others and take relationships and people seriously.

    There's a reason that the word "Givers" starts with a "G." Put a giver into ministry and you will feel "G"'s like never before!


----------



## Laela (Oct 13, 2009)

*A Warning To Givers Regarding Takers*

    Perhaps one of the greatest disappointments is falling into a "taker"'s trap. The giver, seeing the taker's need, may cheerfully intervene. Very subtly a relationship between giver and taker can develop. Over time, the taker may become dependent on the giver's actions. The giver, enjoying the blessing of giving, may cross the line of giving into enjoyment. 

    It is when the giver enjoys giving too much that the danger arises. Ironically, the more the giver gives, the greater the disappointment the giver will receive. No matter how much counseling, intervention, help, support and teamwork one offers to the "nice" taker, the taker will eventually and inevitably reject the giver once the givers gift is no longer wanted, needed, or deemed important.


----------



## Laela (Oct 13, 2009)

*The Vintage "Taker"*

    The "taker" on the other hand, generally will not reconcile. They'll avoid it, resist it, and distance themselves in any way possible to avoid it. To them, there's no need to reconcile, become accountable, etc. After all, they have taken all they want. Besides, if they were to reconcile, they would have to change into a "giver." "Taker"'s know it's so much easier, convenient, and less threatening to just find another "giver." There are, as any "taker" would admit, plenty of "givers" out there.

    "Taker"'s can take all kinds of forms: disgruntled staff, pastors who resign or take a call in disgust at a congregation's dealings with them, leaders who betray others including the pastor, influential members who rebel against leadership, individuals who cry "unfair" or whine about being "victimized," members who suddenly join in on the tirade of rebellion against the church and leave for another congregation, et al.


----------



## paradise1975 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you for this Laela. My husband and I were discussing this same topic very recently.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 14, 2009)

This really blesses me, Laela.   Thank you so much.


----------



## momi (Oct 14, 2009)

Very insightful.  

Lord search my heart, if there be any "taker" in me transform by the renewing power of your word.


----------



## momi (Oct 14, 2009)

This site has a wealth of information.


----------



## Laela (Oct 14, 2009)

I have to search my heart, too.. I've been called a "taker" before and I didn't see it then  But I thank God for his Grace everyday, which is molding me to be a Giver, like Him... I came across this site and just had to share it. 

God bless!




momi said:


> Very insightful.
> 
> Lord search my heart, if there be any "taker" in me transform by the renewing power of your word.


----------



## inthepink (Oct 14, 2009)

That was great information.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## charmingt (Oct 14, 2009)

Sometimes, I feel that I have a little of both in me.  I would tend to lean towards the 'giver' side, however sometimes I do some of the 'taker' traits in a sort of self preservation mode.  I guess it depends on the situation.  Honestly, in some situations i guess I need to be a taker.  Does this make sense?


----------



## Laela (Oct 14, 2009)

This makes a lot of sense,* charmingt !* God gives us wisdom and a discerning spirit to deal with circumstances and people. There has to be a balance...we can't give too much.  I think for givers who give too much, they mean well but don't know _how _to receive, which isn't the same thing as taking. I am still learning this 

God bless


----------



## charmingt (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, this is so true.  Sometimes we must be firm depending on the situation and/or the person.  Some people you must keep your guard up with because they will suck the LIFE out of you. At times like this I must become almost hard because of the 'moochiness' of some people. Yet there are other people whose spirits are so gentle, kind and giving that I don't have the heart to even think about receiving from them.  Sometimes I want to give to them because they ARE so giving.


----------



## Laela (May 28, 2010)

Bumping, for Health&Hair28


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. This speak volumes to what I have been dealing with. Balance is the key.

One thing God is saying to me, is to not let the one bad experience stop me from being a blessing to others that God wants me to bless and to use balance in situations like this. 

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Prudent1 (May 28, 2010)

Awesome word! Thanks for bumping this. I dunno how I missed this before.


----------



## aribell (May 28, 2010)

Thank you.  This was very good for reflection.


----------



## Laela (Jun 7, 2010)

You're welcome, Ladies! 

Enjoy the site... 


Prudent1 said:


> Awesome word! Thanks for bumping this. I dunno how I missed this before.





nicola.kirwan said:


> Thank you.  This was very good for reflection.





Health&hair28 said:


> Thanks for posting this. This speak volumes to what I have been dealing with. Balance is the key.
> 
> One thing God is saying to me, is to not let the one bad experience stop me from being a blessing to others that God wants me to bless and to use balance in situations like this.
> 
> Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 7, 2010)

Laela said:


> *A Warning To Givers Regarding Takers*
> 
> Perhaps one of the greatest disappointments is falling into a "taker"'s trap. The giver, seeing the taker's need, may cheerfully intervene. Very subtly a relationship between giver and taker can develop. Over time, the taker may become dependent on the giver's actions. The giver, enjoying the blessing of giving, may cross the line of giving into enjoyment.
> 
> It is when the giver enjoys giving too much that the danger arises. Ironically, the more the giver gives, the greater the disappointment the giver will receive. No matter how much counseling, intervention, help, support and teamwork one offers to the "nice" taker, the taker will eventually and inevitably reject the giver once the givers gift is no longer wanted, needed, or deemed important.


 Interesting. I never heard of giving too much being a danger, but I can definitely see how disappointing it can be when it comes to a taker who is unappreciative and starts to reject the giver.  Is there any Biblical reference on giving too much being a danger?


----------



## Laela (Jan 22, 2011)

^^ The two Scriptures that come to mind are  1 Timothy 5:8  

Which could apply to someone who is giving too much of their time in church activities, etc at a cost, by neglecting their family. There's imbalance.

and 1 Samuel 15:22

Which could also apply to that same scenario. Both are addressing disobedience to God... bringing to Him tithes/offering, for example, when I'm caught up in strife with family or friends and my heart is not right with Him.  HTH!


----------



## Dellas (Jan 22, 2011)

Why do givers always end up with takers?

giver and Takers  quiz:

Discovery Health "Health Guides"


----------

